# Uber Eats Start Free Delivery From Black-Owned Restaurants



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

*Uber Eats Start Free Delivery From Black-Owned Restaurants*

Uber Technologies (*UBER*) - Get Report has launched a feature of its Uber Eats food delivery app to enable U.S. and Canadian customers for the rest of the year to order from black-owned restaurants with free delivery.

Shares of the San Francisco ride-sharing and food-delivery company at last check were up 2.9% to $37.50.

The feature responds to nationwide protests about the death of George Floyd, an African-American man who was killed while in police custody in in Minneapolis.

Customers who open the Uber Eats app in major U.S. and Canadian cities will see a banner reading: "Support Black-owned restaurants."

They're provided with a list of nearby restaurants. Delivery fees for those orders are being waived until the end of the year, the company said.

Uber employees had compiled the restaurant list based on publicly available sources and with input from local organizations and business associations.

The company said the new food-delivery feature is a response to requests from customers.

Chief Executive Dara Khosrowshahi said in a Thursday email to U.S. customers that Uber in coming weeks would offer discounted ride-hailing trips to black-owned small businesses that have been affected by the coronavirus pandemic, Reuters reported.

Khosrowshahi also committed to making the company more diverse internally. In 2019, some 45% of Uber's U.S. employees were white, 33% Asian, 9% black and 8% Hispanic, a company report showed.

On Wednesday, Khosrowshahi said that while Uber's global rides business is still down 70% from a year ago, Uber Eats had more than doubled year-over-year as of May.

Food delivery broadly has benefited from the coronavirus pandemic as consumers have stayed home during government-imposed lockdowns.

https://www.thestreet.com/investing/uber-eats-app-enables-free-delivery-from-black-owned-restaurants


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I would be interested in a poll of African-Americans as to what they think of this uber move.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Will they Raise Rates on White owned Resturants ?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

njn said:


> *Uber Eats Start Free Delivery From Black-Owned Restaurants*
> 
> Uber Technologies (*UBER*) - Get Report has launched a feature of its Uber Eats food delivery app to enable U.S. and Canadian customers for the rest of the year to order from black-owned restaurants with free delivery.
> 
> ...


Great so reverse racism... That's the fix....NOT

It's a free market... Market your business... I don't care if your purple ... If it's a good business I'll patronize it... If it sux it sux... Get better at what you do or go out of business...it's really that simple...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

njn said:


> *Uber Eats Start Free Delivery From Black-Owned Restaurants*
> 
> Uber Technologies (*UBER*) - Get Report has launched a feature of its Uber Eats food delivery app to enable U.S. and Canadian customers for the rest of the year to order from black-owned restaurants with free delivery.
> 
> ...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Uber is not losing money... they know that black owned restaurant is on the minority side :smiles:when it comes total . Out of 100, how many are Black owned ? If Uber says that they will give free delivery for Asian owned donut shops, then they will lose 1,00000,00000,0000925 $. 👍 NFL players own restaurant/ bars.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I am not a small business owner but if I was I wouldn't list my restaurant under the "black owned" category. Before I go out to a restaurant I look up the reviews on how good the food was, what specific dish's are the best, how's the customer service, and how are the drinks. I want people to judge my restaurant based off of the same criteria


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

This move by Uber is so raciest and offensive.

What if Uber offered free delivery from White Owned restaurants?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Is uber saying dark skinned owners cant afford the commission like all other races ? 
Ill answer my own question . YES uber is . 
Uber if you want to do something nice then pay us drivers a fare wage no matter our skin color.
Uber your rates are so low i cant earn a living . I Would be homeless doing uber eats .
Enjoy even lower rates now . Send uber a email thanking them now you can work 16 hours a day instead of that 12 hour grind
I Have to comment anybody that accepts uber offer is ghetto trash regardless of there skin color .


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Honestly I do not think we have any black owned restaurants within 15 to 20 miles from my location.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> Honestly I do not think we have any black owned restaurants within 15 to 20 miles from my location.


Well
Uber should FINANCE SOME !!!



kingcorey321 said:


> Is uber saying dark skinned owners cant afford the commission like all other races ?
> Ill answer my own question . YES uber is .
> Uber if you want to do something nice then pay us drivers a fare wage no matter our skin color.
> Uber your rates are so low i cant earn a living . I Would be homeless doing uber eats .
> ...


IF THEY ADVERTISE CHITTERLINGS
97% CHANCE THEY ARE BLACK OWNED.

If they call it Menudo 95% chance NOT.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Well
> Uber should FINANCE SOME !!!


If they want but the Mexicans have the market cornered lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> If they want but the Mexicans have the market cornered lol.


MEXICANS DO GOOD FOOD.
( THEY ARE GREAT TIPPERS TOO !)

MEXICANS CANT DO " SOUL FOOD".


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> MEXICANS DO GOOD FOOD.
> ( THEY ARE GREAT TIPPERS TOO !)
> 
> MEXICANS CANT DO " SOUL FOOD".


Our soul food is 20 miles away and I'm not really fond of it. But the one place I know of always has a massive line.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I would be interested in a poll of African-Americans as to what they think of this uber move.


I can tell you that I think it's a joke. No one is fooled Uber. We know you are pander asswipes just like the rest doing this nonsense.


----------



## AJ56 (May 14, 2020)

njn said:


> *Uber Eats Start Free Delivery From Black-Owned Restaurants*
> 
> Uber Technologies (*UBER*) - Get Report has launched a feature of its Uber Eats food delivery app to enable U.S. and Canadian customers for the rest of the year to order from black-owned restaurants with free delivery.
> 
> ...


Isn't that racist? Imagine only waiving white owned restaurants? You can't make this shit up. And people wonder why Trump is president


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AJ56 said:


> Isn't that racist? Imagine only waiving white owned restaurants? You can't make this shit up. And people wonder why Trump is president


Exactly !


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

AJ56 said:


> Isn't that racist? Imagine only waiving white owned restaurants? You can't make this shit up. And people wonder why Trump is president


Your question seems rhetorical but if you don't mind I'm going to answer it. The answer is, it depends on your definition of racism. In today's highly politically correct world, yes, what Uber just did is racist. But that's only because nearly anything one says about any one race is fare game for being called racist these days.

I don't think Uber's action are at all racist. Most people don't even know what the word means anymore. To be a racist has traditionally meant that you believe a race of people are_ inherently inferior_. A hundred and fiftly years ago when the British's entered Africa their of the indigenous people was a racist one. They truly believed that Africans were a less evolved and inferior race incapable of grasping concepts that "modern" men could (a notion that proved incorrect).

If you want to accuse Uber of _pandering_, _patronizing_, _self-serving, disingenuous_, or perhaps even _discriminatory_ behavior, then yeah, sign me up for all that. You can even throw in stupid.

But by and large people aren't thinking when they toss out the R word (not picking on you). By and large our vocabulary, especially with terms patrolled by the PC Police, has diminished to the point where we really aren't communicating anymore. We toss out popular in-demand catch phrases from the PC lexicon without stopping to think about the specific situation.

We aren't thinking. Or, we're to scared to tell the truth for fear of being verbally stoned.


----------



## AJ56 (May 14, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Your question seems rhetorical but if you don't mind I'm going to answer it. The answer is, it depends on your definition of racism. In today's highly politically correct world, yes, what Uber just did is racist. But that's only because nearly anything one says about any one race is fare game for being called racist these days.
> 
> I don't think Uber's action are at all racist. If you want to accuse Uber of _pandering_, _patronizing_, _self-serving, disingenuous_, or even _discriminatory_ behavior, then yeah, sign me up for all that. You can even throw in stupid.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Its similar to Joe Biden declaring his VP a female(before picking one) instead of the best person(male or female) for the job. That's discriminatory behavior against men. If he did that in reverse the feminist would be looting lol


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Precisely.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AJ56 said:


> Agreed, Its similar to Joe Biden declaring his VP a female(before picking one) instead of the best person(male or female) for the job. That's discriminatory behavior against men. If he did that in reverse the feminist would be looting lol


O.M.G.

BIDEN - A.O.C.

THE HORROR

THE HORROR


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I would be interested in a poll of African-Americans as to what they think of this uber move.


They'll complain that the food wasn't free.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

It's really a shame we are at a point in this country to have the field that's currently running as our only choices for President. We so desperately need rational, inspired leadership.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Mole said:


> Honestly I do not think we have any black owned restaurants within 15 to 20 miles from my location.


That's the whole point to do the things like that, it's like support transgenders who own restaurants, pretty much they're exist but nobody see them yet.


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> I am not a small business owner but if I was I wouldn't list my restaurant under the "black owned" category. Before I go out to a restaurant I look up the reviews on how good the food was, what specific dish's are the best, how's the customer service, and how are the drinks. I want people to judge my restaurant based off of the same criteria


It's Uber eats, people just pick what's cheap, lol, like McDonalds and Taco Bell. I wonder if a black owned McDonalds franchise get free delivery...



tohunt4me said:


> Well
> Uber should FINANCE SOME !!!


don't worry, Uber financial services will soon be offered to any driver who wants to retire from Uber and start another business. Point being, you will never escape Uber.



Uber's Guber said:


> They'll complain that the food wasn't free.


They know how to make the food free, they call Uber support and say they felt scared cause the person delivering the food did not look like profile picture.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So how long is it going to take before the white owners of these restaurants sue Uber for discrimination?


----------



## YellowLM (Jun 6, 2020)

njn said:


> *Uber Eats Start Free Delivery From Black-Owned Restaurants*
> 
> Uber Technologies (*UBER*) - Get Report has launched a feature of its Uber Eats food delivery app to enable U.S. and Canadian customers for the rest of the year to order from black-owned restaurants with free delivery.
> 
> ...


Dear UBER, YLM.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The easier solution for uber?

Make it so hard to prove that you own a black owned business that you don't have to delivery anything for free...

The uber way...


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Will they Raise Rates on White owned Resturants ?


They just did


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

this is all perfectly legal because uber claims it is not a public accommodation.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

This is just pandering to masses to make themselves look good. When in reality UBER's heart is as black as the Grinch who stole Christmas. Why don't they just donate money to an Police Reform or Human Rights organization where the money will be better spent.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Great so reverse racism... That's the fix....NOT
> 
> It's a free market... Market your business... I don't care if your purple ... If it's a good business I'll patronize it... If it sux it sux... Get better at what you do or go out of business...it's really that simple...


So when's the last time YOU ordered delivery from a Black-owned restaurant?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> So when's the last time YOU ordered delivery from a Black-owned restaurant?


I don't know because I don't know, or care, who owns the restaurants. I order based on what kind of food that I like. I'm sure some of the restaurants that I order from are black owned. Some are Asian owned. Some are owned by white people. Some are owned by people from India. Some are owned by Christians. Some are owned by Jews. It really doesn't matter.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> So when's the last time YOU ordered delivery from a Black-owned restaurant?


That would be Last Friday, Interstate BBQ In Memphis... So move along...


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> So when's the last time YOU ordered delivery from a Black-owned restaurant?


You know people are woke when the newest form of racism is when you don't look up the race of the a business owner.


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You know people are woke when the newest form of racism is when you don't look up the race of the a business owner.


The business owner for my favorite restaurant is a sketchy shell corporation because they are actually a front for illegal weapons smuggling.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Poverty Ant said:


> The business owner for my favorite restaurant is a sketchy shell corporation because they are actually a front for illegal weapons smuggling.


That can be anyone. Call me racist but I stopped going to a fried chicken joint after noticing some sketchy people hanging around the place and good thing I did because it turned out the owner was drug kingpin who was murdered in a suicide bombing.

The fried chicken was good though... gotta say that.


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> That can be anyone. Call me racist but I stopped going to a fried chicken joint after noticing some sketchy people hanging around the place and good thing I did because it turned out the owner was drug kingpin who was murdered in a suicide bombing.
> 
> The fried chicken was good though... gotta say that.


Mine was a fried chicken joint, too. The most sketchy thing about it though, they had a few walk-in coolers...
...But all the food came out of only one.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You know people are woke when the newest form of racism is when you don't look up the race of the a business owner.


"Woke" has nothing to do with economic empowerment and stabilization.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> "Woke" has nothing to do with economic empowerment and stabilization.


How come companies like Uber are just now giving away freebies? I mean what could have happened for the change? How come this wasn't a given from the start?

Two weeks ago everyone was all ❤❤&#128525;&#128525;❤❤ over how companies cared about us and the Chinese Virus. Now everyone is ❤❤&#128525;&#128525;❤❤ over how companies are all for as you say "economic empowerment" and "stabilization" which are wonderful alternative words to pandering and please don't burn us down.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> How come companies like Uber are just now giving away freebies? I mean what could have happened for the change? How come this wasn't a given from the start?
> 
> Two weeks ago everyone was all ❤❤&#128525;&#128525;❤❤ over how companies cared about us and the Chinese Virus. Now everyone is ❤❤&#128525;&#128525;❤❤ over how companies are all for as you say "economic empowerment" and "stabilization" which are wonderful alternative words to pandering and please don't burn us down.


Very active imagination. Unfortunately none of what you posted is based on facts. Or truth.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> Great so reverse racism... That's the fix....NOT
> 
> It's a free market... Market your business... I don't care if your purple ... If it's a good business I'll patronize it... If it sux it sux... Get better at what you do or go out of business...it's really that simple...


Stop using the word "reverse", it's just racism.


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

Ssgcraig said:


> Stop using the word "reverse", it's just racism.


It's actually affirmative action.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Poverty Ant said:


> It's actually affirmative action.


What is affirmative action?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> Very active imagination. Unfortunately none of what you posted is based on facts. Or truth.


Again, how come Uber Eats never gave freebies for the black business owners before last week?


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

Ssgcraig said:


> What is affirmative action?


Affirmative action is to bring positive things to a group of people that were previously treated with neglect in society.


----------



## Minnow13 (Nov 2, 2020)

This is ridiculous.

We need to get free Uber Black rides as well.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> So how long is it going to take before the white owners of these restaurants sue Uber for discrimination?


So how long is it going to take before the white students of these colleges sue department of education for discrimination?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Is uber saying dark skinned owners cant afford the commission like all other races ?
> Ill answer my own question . YES uber is .
> *Uber if you want to do something nice then pay us drivers a fare wage no matter our skin color.*
> Uber your rates are so low i cant earn a living . I Would be homeless doing uber eats .
> ...


We're not driver(s). We're the owner of the private owned transportation company or business. 
Is it a leveled field out there?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

MikhailCA said:


> So how long is it going to take before the white students of these colleges sue department of education for discrimination?


My white buddy got a minority scholarship to Howard University which is has 85% black enrollment. How about that affirmative action?

http://www.collegescholarships.org/scholarships/white-scholarship-guide.htm


----------

